# R.I.P.



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/06/15/volvo-s40-v50-discontinued-for-2012/

Thank god this superior car will no longer be in production to shame our A3s.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

my life is over. I will comit suicide today 6pm golden gate bridge.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> my life is over. I will comit suicide today 6pm golden gate bridge.


I can only assume since you were so specific with date/time/location that this is a cry for help.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

YlwNewBug said:


> I can only assume since you were so specific with date/time/location that this is a cry for help.


:laugh: sig


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww. I'm actually sorry to see it go. All it really needed was a boost in power and a bump in suspension.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

BalloFruit said:


> Awww. I'm actually sorry to see it go. All it really needed was a boost in power and a bump in suspension.


...And a general reduction in Volvo.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> ...And a general reduction in Volvo.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I shed a teer. 

Almost posted this today as well but no LOL thread to post it too.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

NBPT_A3 said:


> :laugh: sig


:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I see as many C30s around here as I do A3s. Which is to say, zero to nada.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Now what will the trolls compare the A3 with?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

eurotuned00 said:


> Now what will the trolls compare the A3 with?


GTI?


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

A3_yuppie said:


> GTI?



:laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Sheer concentration of good humor in a small number of posts indicates that this thread > "new and improved" bump thread.

Sad, but Troof.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Guys, guys. It's the Jesus car. It will come back


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Guys, guys. It's the Jesus car. It will come back


ROFL :heart:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

brungold said:


> ROFL :heart:


I failed to mention that means the end of the world as we know it...no big deal :beer:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I vote Dodge Hornet to replace S40.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

eurotuned00 said:


> Now what will the trolls compare the A3 with?


On a serious note, maybe the Ford Focus turbo version.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> Sheer concentration of good humor in a small number of posts indicates that this thread > "new and improved" bump thread.
> 
> Sad, but Troof.


I'm gonna have to agree 100% with ya :beer::beer::beer:. It's got the right title for it as well. 

Its amazing how things like this just eventually happen...

Hmmmm now for some content... I have a nice ass shot for you all.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Jesus, clean up that dirty ass 

Have you heard of tp :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i lick that dirt off and then girgle it in my mouth then rub it all over my body


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i lick that dirt off and then girgle it in my mouth then rub it all over my body


wow, stepping it up a notch...


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

I still laugh every time I see an S40 booting around, especially in SE Michigan where the dood who started all that nonsense is from.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm kinda sad to see it go. Too bad the best Volvo could give us over here was the T5 and pretty much no one got those decked out with that sick looking Evolve-style body kit. Oh well.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I like the S60-R knew two people who had it and it was nice.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

A good idea & Audi content.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

abadidol said:


> A good idea & Audi content.


Cute... But stupid. You really want a baseball bat flying around inside your car if you are in an accident?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

abadidol said:


>


I want to know more about this...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Cute... But stupid. You really want a baseball bat flying around inside your car if you are in an accident?


I like to fill my cabin with large unsecured objects just in case i have an accident to make it really spectacular.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

abadidol said:


> I like to fill my cabin with large unsecured objects just in case i have an accident to make it really spectacular.


opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Remember when this forum was active.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

abadidol said:


> Remember when this forum was active.


What????

This is retirement village active :laugh:

Found the new and improved lo .. . . at the bottom of page two, its nock lock :facepalm:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i lick that dirt off and then girgle it in my mouth then rub it all over my body


Signified.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

azoceanblue said:


> What????
> 
> This is retirement village active :laugh:
> 
> Found the new and improved lo .. . . at the bottom of page two, its nock lock :facepalm:


yeah life is so difficult without the joys of the bump thread.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

azoceanblue said:


> Found the new and improved lo .. . . at the bottom of page two, its nock lock :facepalm:


It's now near the bottom of page 3. If the original ever got to page 2, it certainly wasn't there long. Breaks my :heart:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

A3 love:










http://www.dtcc.com.br/midia/fotos/galeria-2011/etapa-2-2011


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> It's now near the bottom of page 3. If the original ever got to page 2, it certainly wasn't there long. Breaks my :heart:


F.ucking thing wont go away! Its like an itch.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*I'll Take One In Black, Please*

http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c809222062011101405

It hurts.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

drew138 said:


> http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c809222062011101405
> 
> It hurts.


Not diggin' the wheels. They look like they belong on a GTI.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Come across some A3 content in my daily rummaging. Can you find it? 

Anyone know if its one of us?


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

Man do I miss this Forum.
I laughed so hard when I saw this thread. lolol



MisterJJ said:


> It's now near the bottom of page 3. If the original ever got to page 2, it certainly wasn't there long. Breaks my :heart:


Aaaah the good ol days on here...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>


This thread is full of win.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

abadidol said:


> Come across some A3 content in my daily rummaging. Can you find it?
> 
> Anyone know if its one of us?


13 sec mark, euro front plate, truck with euro plate (AN 97 EA South Wales-Edit took a few minutes too catch the name), i would say england somewhere . . . mixed together footage anyway


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey, my buddy snapped this shot. Anyone know what the deal is with that license plate? (Taken in Long Island NY)









It wasn't... Fixed I hope


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

abadidol said:


> Hey, my buddy snapped this shot. Anyone know what the deal is with that license plate? (Taken in Long Island NY)


You sure that picture is in your public Dropbox folder?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Delivers:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5354662-Photo-shop-request-get-this-out-girl-out!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok... I couldn't find the F.ucking spotted thread so here I go...

Hey! Spotted a dude in a red A3! Got lucky enough to talk to him for a little and talk about his car, here are some s.hitty iphone photos.

















Pretty sure he isn't a member here so I figured I would let people see his sh.it


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

abadidol said:


> Hey, my buddy snapped this shot. Anyone know what the deal is with that license plate? (Taken in Long Island NY)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fire dept?
I haven't seen them before


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Fire dept was def my guess but I really wasn't sure.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

This thread is almost enough to make me come back to the forum. Although my mini-boycott is still in effect.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

terje_77 said:


> This thread is almost enough to make me come back to the forum. Although my mini-boycott is still in effect.


 Well then we will have to keep it going. People see that eTron A1 won that rally? Uhhh that's all I got for now... back to the web for more content!


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

abadidol said:


>


 
Vid is no good


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

dman4486 said:


> Vid is no good


 you are correct sir.... they seem to have taken it down... bummer.... ill have to re-rustle it... 

[video]http://embed.break.com/MjA4MjQwMQ==[/video]


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

IM A NERD.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

terje_77 said:


> This thread is almost enough to make me come back to the forum. Although my mini-boycott is still in effect.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

drew138 said:


>


 yyyyaaaaaayyyy!!!!! Bumps.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

.NET having install problems, who would have thought.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ someone want to try that w/ their A3?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

HA!

My wife has been all over the friggin' map with what she wants to get to replace her Mercedes SLK... 

She was shopping 335i cnvertibles... then CLK convertibles, then E-class convertibles... she looked at the EOS...

Most recently she's decided to KEEP the SLK and add a FOURTH car to the stable. (She needs a 4-seater from time to time and I'm pi$$ed off with her always using the A3) -After considering an Elantra (I told you she's been ALL over the map) and a Jetta, she came up to me yesterday and asked 

_"What's the S40 like...? -Should I think about getting one of those???"_

I laughed and told her that I'd divorce her if she did!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

abadidol said:


>


here is a response to the video


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> here is a response to the video


Thank you to your friendly neighborhood Spiderman!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.audituningmag.com/mtm-audi-a1-nardo-edition-hits-324-kmh/


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

abadidol said:


> http://www.audituningmag.com/mtm-audi-a1-nardo-edition-hits-324-kmh/


mmmmm
wheel covers

we should all get those to cover up the lack of brake we have on our cars


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> mmmmm
> wheel covers
> 
> we should all get those to cover up the lack of brake we have on our cars


They would actually make my wheels look better.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Just got rear ended pretty hard. Don't yet know the status of the car, it drives, but the frame may be a bit out of whack. FU*CKING A!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

abadidol said:


> Just got rear ended pretty hard. Don't yet know the status of the car, it drives, but the frame may be a bit out of whack. FU*CKING A!


Another one bites the dust 

What is the death toll for A3's in here the past year?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

The license plate on the bottom is not mine.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

abadidol said:


> Just got rear ended pretty hard. Don't yet know the status of the car, it drives, but the frame may be a bit out of whack. FU*CKING A!


any parts for sale?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

abadidol said:


> The license plate on the bottom is not mine.


Dropbox 403. Make it public :laugh:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> any parts for sale?


not yet you vultures. If it gets to that point ill let everyone know.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

oh man, its not looking to good for Volvo right now. last year it was the wagons not getting sold in the US now the small sedan:screwy:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

abadidol said:


> The license plate on the bottom is not mine.


Didn't you have an accident back in 2009 on the LIE? A3's take a licking and keep on ticking.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Didn't you have an accident back in 2009 on the LIE? A3's take a licking and keep on ticking.


I did, and everything has been great until today. It may still be fine but the rear driverside door is out of place and the rear is rubbing the tire. Doesn't look good.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Sucks :banghead: I hope everything turns out ok


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Another one bites the dust
> 
> What is the death toll for A3's in here the past year?


6 too many

I hope everything turns out alright and you are made whole if not more.

If frame is fine...s3 conversion time?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

rear ended by someone who was bagged or SUV? the lic plate is real low, but your hatch is also hit.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

LWNY said:


> rear ended by someone who was bagged or SUV? the lic plate is real low, but your hatch is also hit.


It was a stock 99-03 A6. No idea how it hit both the bumper and the trunk.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

abadidol said:


> It was a stock 99-03 A6. No idea how it hit both the bumper and the trunk.


if you take off your bumper cover, the bumper and support are probably done
you would be surprised at how pliable bumper covers sometimes are

when my friend in his integra lightly tapped a sienna in front of him, everything looked alright
but when we wanted to change his headlight, and to do so required us to take off the bumper cover, the entire support was done


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I should have bumped this instead... Well... Less then a week after getting rear ended and having to drive around in a awesome rental Chevy HHR I got laid off... So I guess RIP my job too.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

abadidol said:


> I should have bumped this instead... Well... Less then a week after getting rear ended and having to drive around in a awesome rental Chevy HHR I got laid off... So I guess RIP my job too.


Dang man, sorry to hear that


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone hiring civil/environmental engineers?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

More photos of the damage. Initial estimate came in just short of 9k. Took a couple photos before the tow truck took it away.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

It's official, A3 is totaled. Thanks for all the help and entertainment. I'll check back once in a while but now the search is on for a new ride. Too bad I recently got laid off and will not be able to get a new car loan, or else another a3 might have been in line.

So long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

abadidol said:


> It's official, A3 is totaled. Thanks for all the help and entertainment. I'll check back once in a while but now the search is on for a new ride. Too bad I recently got laid off and will not be able to get a new car loan, or else another a3 might have been in line.
> 
> So long and thanks for all the fish.


Ouch, totaled from that fender bender? Did you tell them this is a 3.2 with armored wheels?
Anyway, parts out? Or maybe leave everything out/unbolted and let us know where the car is?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

It was a fenderbender... At 30mph with no brakes, it damaged **** all through the car.

They said had it hit my wheels I would have been fine.

I will have a specdock iPhone connection, all-weather mats, and an evoms intake up for grabs, I'll start a part out thread when I get them out of the car.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh hell. Sorry to see/read this. Both car and job. That's a double bummer. Do not hesitate. Go collect unemployment. Get a cheap ride until you're back on your feet. Whatever you do though... keep posting. We can't lose anymore peeps.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah lost my car then 6 days later was laid off. Already done the unemployment thing, though I found a temporary job for the next week or two. I'll still check in and bump once in a while.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> my life is over. I will comit suicide today 6pm golden gate bridge.


it never offing happened. Frank was waiting bad


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> it never offing happened. Frank was waiting bad


LMAO these bumps are great. The memories :heart:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

i just realized I also own a V50 all of the sudden...the lady's ride. How did I forget this when we bought it. TP still lives


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rub-ISH said:


> i just realized I also own a V50 all of the sudden...the lady's ride. How did I forget this when we bought it. TP still lives


Tsk tsk. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow blast from the past!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Please come back, we need a mod here. There's a lot of chaos going on.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Please come back, we need a mod here. There's a lot of chaos going on.


Lol anarchy!!! Bah stupid 30 second rule holding me back. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------

